# Pacers/Lakers Rumors



## pacerfan23

*Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

L.A. Lakers would get Ron Artest & Jalen Rose

Pacers would get Devean George & Lamar Odom

Raptors would get Anthony Johnson, Scot Pollard, Stanislav Medvedenko 
...


This is only a rumor of course but it's really spreading fast among alot of message boards..
Just passing it along.. take it for what's it worth....


http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=454157&start=0
http://mb3.scout.com/ftorontoraptorsfrm1.showMessage?topicID=6591.topic


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

I like that... But we have to get rid of Pollard? 

Also, I heard that Kobe and Odom had a little "fight", that may make this trade more possible of happening.


----------



## pacerfan23

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



Larry Legend said:


> I like that... But we have to get rid of Pollard?
> 
> Also, I heard that Kobe and Odom had a little "fight", that may make this trade more possible of happening.


yeah me too.. I heard a certain electronic appliance was thrown..hmmm


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



pacerfan23 said:


> yeah me too.. I heard a certain electronic appliance was thrown..hmmm


I wonder if he threw it as good as Artest did one time. I don't see why the Lakers wouldn't do this, they like to have a stacked team.


----------



## pacerfan23

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

I think the only team they may be in question is Toronto and if they will go through with it..


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

How do you guys think Lamar would fit in Indy?


----------



## Diable

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

Odom would be a perfect fit in LA if they actually ran the Triangle as it's designed to be played.If you run your offense through the high post Odom can really be terrific.In Miami he had a tremendous season before he was traded,but he hasn't really fit in with the Lakers for the most part.I had thought that the Lakers weren't willing to part with Odom though.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



pacerfan23 said:


> I think the only team they may be in question is Toronto and if they will go through with it..


Are you kidding me... They don't have to give up anything to dump Jalen's salary for mostly expirings. The Knicks wanted a number one from them to take on Jalen. This one makes sense to me. Maybe, just maybe, L.A. sends a pick to Toronto, but... probably not. Man, I would like to have Odom.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



absolutebest said:


> Are you kidding me... They don't have to give up anything to dump Jalen's salary for mostly expirings. The Knicks wanted a number one from them to take on Jalen. This one makes sense to me. Maybe, just maybe, L.A. sends a pick to Toronto, but... probably not. Man, I would like to have Odom.


I would absolutely love to get Odom. I've been saying that from the start...he is the one player that has been mentioned that I really want to get. I still don't plan on it happening do, but I didn't plan on us getting Granger at 17 either, so who knows.


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

I really hope that any Odom trades would go down.


----------



## sjinto

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

Is Medvedenko injured or is he just not getting any PT?

From a Raps perspective I wouldn't hesitate on this deal...

L.A.'s giving up the most here IMO


----------



## pacerfan23

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



StephenJackson said:


> I would absolutely love to get Odom. I've been saying that from the start...he is the one player that has been mentioned that I really want to get. I still don't plan on it happening do, but I didn't plan on us getting Granger at 17 either, so who knows.


Yeah Odom= perfect fit..

Good passing which is neeed with this team, rebounding... a do it all kind of player.. it would be a great addition


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

Yeah, I've been hearing this rumor alot also, and I hope it happen ASAP...

This is the only rumor that actually makes the most sense IMO, Odom is a very good player, who would help us out tremendously, he knows how to rebound, and he's a team first guy...

Please Donnie and Bird, pull the trigger on this one soon....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## chrisr87

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



Larry Legend said:


> I like that... But we have to get rid of Pollard?
> 
> Also, I heard that Kobe and Odom had a little "fight", that may make this trade more possible of happening.


Heh. Who HASN'T Kobe fought with? I would love to see Kobe take on Artest's personality. But anyway, Odom would be great on the Pacers. He's a wonderful player and does not fit well in LA. Nobody would while Kobe's there, but that's not the point.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

We play the Raptors Friday, maybe it will happen before that....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



Larry Legend said:


> We play the Raptors Friday, maybe it will happen before that....



Man I really hope so....

3 losses in a row hurts badly....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Man I really hope so....
> 
> 3 losses in a row hurts badly....



I'll be going to the game, too.

I'll be so happy watching AJ in another uniform.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



Larry Legend said:


> I'll be going to the game, too.
> 
> I'll be so happy watching AJ in another uniform.



lol...

Enjoy the game L.L....

And I think most of us feel the same way about A.J....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> lol...
> 
> Enjoy the game L.L....
> 
> And I think most of us feel the same way about A.J....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


Jep, although I think that Pollard still could be very usefull for the Pacers.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



Pacersthebest said:


> Jep, although I think that Pollard still could be very usefull for the Pacers.



Yeah especially since we're getting killed on the boards...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

Has Ron apologized to Magic Johnson publically or privately? Since Magic is part-owner of the Lakers, would'nt that need to happen first, before any trade?


----------



## shookem

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

I think the Raps would do this deal. Pollard is needed and could be used to justify this trade to fans (those who care), Stanislav still may turn into something and both contracts expire after this season.
As for AJ, he's cheap and the Raps have been looking for a third PG for a few seasons now (Milt Palacio, Derrick Martin anyone?).

From the Raps end, Rob Babcock would be dumb not to do this deal.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



Pacersthebest said:


> Jep, although I think that Pollard still could be very usefull for the Pacers.


Yeah, it will be sad to see Pollard go. I would miss his humor.


----------



## shookem

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

What do you guys think of this:



> Neither Walsh nor Bird accompanied the Pacers on a road trip that made back-to-back stops in Dallas and San Antonio. They're too busy trying to find the right trade that will send the elephant packing. They prefer that he head out of the Eastern Conference, *although one member of the Pacers' basketball staff whispered that he would like to see Artest sent to Toronto*.


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...A122805.3C.COL.BKNmonroe.artest.127a1f78.html

I gotta give props to SuperDude, he found it, I'm just bringing it over here.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

http://www.probasketballnews.com/pbnnews_1229.html



> Source: Artest looks to be bound for L.A.
> 
> By Sam Amico
> Dec. 28, 2005
> 
> Indiana is nearing a three-team trade that would send swingman Ron Artest to the Los Angeles Lakers, a league source has told ProBasketballNews.com.
> 
> Meanwhile, Lakers forward Devean George would end up in Indiana.
> 
> The third team involved in the proposed trade is the Toronto Raptors, according to the source. The Raptors would send Jalen Rose to Los Angeles -- and in return receive Pacers forward Austin Croshere and at least one player from the Lakers.
> 
> The source added that George and an undetermined player from the Raptors -- or perhaps a draft pick -- would be to dealt to the Pacers.
> 
> "Basically, it's Artest for Devean George, with the Raptors getting involved to make it work financially," the source said. "When and if it happens, this will be a trade that consists of plenty of throw-ins."
> 
> Three weeks ago, Artest told the Indianapolis Star that he wanted to be traded. He later apologized to his teammates and told management he would like to remain with the team. But Pacers president Larry Bird told The Indianapolis Star on Monday that he felt "betrayed" by Artest, and said the Pacers will indeed trade him.
> 
> Artest has been inactive since his comments about wanting to be traded, which came after he was injured against Dallas on Dec. 6. Since then, the Pacers have been flooded with trade requests.
> 
> Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh told the Associated Press on Wednesday the team had narrowed its options down from about 10 teams this week, but did not indicate when a trade might occur.
> 
> Artest averaged 19.4 points and 4.9 rebounds through 16 games this season. He was suspended for 73 games last year after the well-documented brawl during a game in Detroit.
> 
> Croshere is averaging 8.1 points and 6.3 rebounds for the Pacers, while Rose is scoring 9.6 points in just 25 minutes per game -- his lowest averages in both categories in nine seasons.
> 
> George is also near his career lows in scoring (5.6 ppg) and field-goal percentage (38 percent).
> 
> The source said he was not given a timetable as to when the proposed trade might take place. "I hear they are very close to finalizing everything, he said, "but it sounds like there are a few kinks that still need to be worked out."
> 
> The Associated Press contributed to this report.


Terrible idea


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



> "Basically, it's Artest for Devean George, with the Raptors getting involved to make it work financially,"


:laugh:


----------



## deanwoof

*Artest to Lakers? Done?*

http://www.probasketballnews.com/pbnnews_1229.html


But it's Sam Amico.. it's not the first time he's been wrong (ie. Paul Pierce to Denver).

This is what it looks like:

Lakers - Artest
Lakers - Rose

Indiana - George
Indiana - Laker player/pick

Toronto - Crosher
Toronto - Laker player


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*

I posted that here:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=228224

Not a good trade if we only get George, I want Odom!

Also, posters on Pacersdigest don't feel that that site is reliable.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*



Larry Legend said:


> I posted that here:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=228224
> 
> Not a good trade if we only get George, I want Odom!
> 
> Also, posters on Pacersdigest don't feel that that site is reliable.


I'll bet a million dollars that we don't do that unless we get Odom. Like we are really going to trade Artest _and_ Croshere for George. Get serious.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*

I will not watch another Pacers game this season if we do that trade. "Basically, it is Artest for Devean George." Is that the ****ing joke of the century or what? If we do this it is strictly a cap move. We'd have to get Toronto's 2006 first rounder. Man, this better not be true. I am already getting royally pissed off.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*



> L.A. Lakers would get Ron Artest & Jalen Rose
> 
> Pacers would get Devean George & Lamar Odom
> 
> Raptors would get Anthony Johnson, Scot Pollard, Stanislav Medvedenko


This is one of the best offers and according to RealGM's trade checker, it works!


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*



absolutebest said:


> I will not watch another Pacers game this season if we do that trade. "Basically, it is Artest for Devean George." Is that the ****ing joke of the century or what? If we do this it is strictly a cap move. We'd have to get Toronto's 2006 first rounder. Man, this better not be true. I am already getting royally pissed off.


Walsh and Bird would *never* settle for that.


----------



## spuriousjones

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*

would you rather keep pollard or croshere?


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*



spuriousjones said:


> would you rather keep pollard or croshere?


Cro... He's much more valuable to us than Pollard. Pollard rarely plays anyway, so why would Rick care if he dumped him?


----------



## step

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*



> L.A. Lakers would get Ron Artest & Jalen Rose
> 
> Pacers would get Devean George & Lamar Odom
> 
> Raptors would get Anthony Johnson, Scot Pollard, Stanislav Medvedenko


The most realistic trade idea i've seen yet.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*



step said:


> The most realistic trade idea i've seen yet.



Too bad I can't find a source for it.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*

I'm done trying to figure this out. It just stresses me out.


----------



## step

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*



> Too bad I can't find a source for it.


Noone will know till it happens either way, its all just a guess. But its definitely more realistic than nbanoitall's "secret source" stating that Artest is *definitely* ending up in Denver, for Nene and Watson.
Over here - free agent rumour bball.net


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

Use your brains guys...the Lakers would have to trade Odom to Indiana for the salaries to work if they were getting back Artest and Rose.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Use your brains guys...the Lakers would have to trade Odom to Indiana for the salaries to work if they were getting back Artest and Rose.


Without Odom the trade is no good anyway... As stated in this thread:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=228644

I suggest that a mod merge that thread and this one.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Pacers, Toronto, and Lakers possible trade*

Maybe one of the teams wants Cook instead of Slava? Seems fishy that Cook was sick and didnt start or play at all against the Grizzlies after having a great shooting stretch.. and Devean started and played a lot.. Weird..


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*



step said:


> Noone will know till it happens either way, its all just a guess. But its definitely more realistic than nbanoitall's "secret source" stating that Artest is *definitely* ending up in Denver, for Nene and Watson.
> Over here - free agent rumour bball.net


Pathetic. I'm not even going to elaborate any more.


----------



## BALLERHOLLIC

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*

As long as we get rid of SLAVA...


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*



absolutebest said:


> I will not watch another Pacers game this season if we do that trade. "Basically, it is Artest for Devean George." Is that the ****ing joke of the century or what? If we do this it is strictly a cap move. We'd have to get Toronto's 2006 first rounder. Man, this better not be true. I am already getting royally pissed off.


If THIS is the trade that happens as a result of this rediculous wait, then I will completely take back any statements I've made about Bird/Walsh being one of the smartest front offices in the league. This is a complete garbage trade and would do nothing for the organization at all. 

We've been told by Walsh that there have been offers for 'all-star calibur' players, so I'm going to keep the faith and believe that this is simply a bogus rumor.

God help us all of this is true.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*



spuriousjones said:


> would you rather keep pollard or croshere?


Both. Croshere is very valuable as a backup PF, but if we get someone like Ike Diogu, then I have no problem sending him away. Pollard is also a nice player, especially when we play Miami. But, he has an expiring contract, which means that he's pretty valuable if someone wants to unload a contract on us. If we keep him, he might leave. He has been taking on the Paul Shirley role lately, and probably, beyond the jokes, isn't too happy about it.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*



Pacers Fan said:


> Both. Croshere is very valuable as a backup PF, but if we get someone like Ike Diogu, then I have no problem sending him away. Pollard is also a nice player, especially when we play Miami. But, he has an expiring contract, which means that he's pretty valuable if someone wants to unload a contract on us. If we keep him, he might leave. He has been taking on the Paul Shirley role lately, and probably, beyond the jokes, isn't too happy about it.


Funny stuff. I am a big fan of Paul Shirley (Kansas City), since he is a local product, but he doesn't do much on the court. Either does Pollard... especially since we might be out of the title hunt now.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*



absolutebest said:


> Funny stuff. I am a big fan of Paul Shirley (Kansas City), since he is a local product, but he doesn't do much on the court. Either does Pollard... especially since we might be out of the title hunt now.


Pollard has played well the past two games. He sets very good screens and rebounds well. If we gave him more and more of a chance to work into the offense, he could be pretty good. If only he had better hands, he would run the pick and roll very good.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest to Lakers? Done?*

http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?name=sheridan_chris#20051229



> Lamar Odom got caught up in the Ron Artest rumor mill Thursday, and the Lakers acted quickly to put it to rest internally.
> 
> A source close to the Lakers told ESPN.com that Odom had received reassurance from the team, which told him he had not been included in any trade offers made to the Indiana Pacers. The Lakers were apparently responding to rumors floating around the league that Los Angeles had become open to the idea of trading Odom in an Artest deal.
> 
> "They still want Artest, but they haven't offered Odom," the source said.


Fantastic.


----------



## LamarButler

Odom has to be in the deal for it to happen.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

LamarButler said:


> Odom has to be in the deal for it to happen.


Not if the best the Wolves are offering is Olowakandi and McCants, the Clippers are out of the race, the Nuggets are offering an injured Nene and Watson and the Warriors are offering Pietrus, Cheaney and a draft pick (Pacers don't want to do a 3-for-1, and Warriors would have to include another player).

Kwame, George and a first (and possibly other picks) just could be the best offer they receive.


----------



## step

> Kwame, George and a first (and possibly other picks) just could be the best offer they receive.


My dear god... if you's accept that...


----------



## Blink4

step said:


> My dear god... if you's accept that...


Hey its better than having artest sit out the whole season for you . . . again.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Blink4 said:


> Hey its better than having artest sit out the whole season for you . . . again.


Dont think so, better let him sit and do a much better trade later.


----------



## Blink4

Pacersthebest said:


> Dont think so, better let him sit and do a much better trade later.


Yeah, but then your banking on a better trade being there, and theres a good chance it wont be. At least with George you get someone who can score a little and is a decent defender. And you get Kwame, who is, well Kwame. You also would probably get a few draft picks or some cash thrown in there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Pacersthebest said:


> Dont think so, better let him sit and do a much better trade later.


If the trade isn't there now...it won't be there later, when Artest hasn't played NBA ball in even longer.


----------



## supermati

He needs his PT to continue being consistent.


----------



## spongyfungy

Lakers deny Artest rumors

"An Internet report made the rounds Thursday, and local talk-radio lines buzzed amid speculation that Indiana Pacer forward Ron Artest and Toronto Raptor guard Jalen Rose would be traded to the Lakers, a combined salary package worth $22 million this season. "

Laker officials adamantly denied the report, which had *Devean George* and another unnamed Laker as part of a three-team trade.

The Lakers would have to give up about $16.5 million in salaries this season to make such a deal work within league trade guidelines. George makes $5 million this season, which means the Lakers would also have to trade *Lamar Odom* to make the report accurate, an unlikely scenario, a team source said.


----------



## StephenJackson

spongyfungy said:


> Lakers deny Artest rumors
> 
> "An Internet report made the rounds Thursday, and local talk-radio lines buzzed amid speculation that Indiana Pacer forward Ron Artest and Toronto Raptor guard Jalen Rose would be traded to the Lakers, a combined salary package worth $22 million this season. "
> 
> Laker officials adamantly denied the report, which had *Devean George* and another unnamed Laker as part of a three-team trade.
> 
> The Lakers would have to give up about $16.5 million in salaries this season to make such a deal work within league trade guidelines. George makes $5 million this season, which means the Lakers would also have to trade *Lamar Odom* to make the report accurate, an unlikely scenario, a team source said.


While this continues to slice any hope of getting Odom, at least it looks like we also won't ever be picking up George.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> While this continues to slice any hope of getting Odom, at least it looks like we also won't ever be picking up George.



Yeah, I agree....

It's either Odom or nothing....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Diable

I know it might cause a little turmoil,but if it were my call I would rather have Artest sit out until the deadline than just give him away for stuff that doesn't get me any closer to contending.

As I see it the Pacers are probably either the third or fourth best team in the East without Artest.Most of the deals only make them marginally better in the short run or they involve significant risks on the potential of young players.The market isn't going to go down as it gets closer to the deadline.Of course noone is really sure about who is offering what right now.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Diable said:


> I know it might cause a little turmoil,but if it were my call I would rather have Artest sit out until the deadline than just give him away for stuff that doesn't get me any closer to contending.


Exactly what they will do... play the waiting game... even until the summer if need be... Go big or go home...


----------



## shookem

jermaine7fan said:


> Exactly what they will do... play the waiting game... even until the summer if need be... Go big or go home...


yeah, but at some point their record is going to put some pressure on mangement.


----------



## jermaine7fan

shookem said:


> yeah, but at some point their record is going to put some pressure on mangement.


Who says the record will be bad?.. I think we are only going to come together more as time passes...

We've lost three tough games without him recently... but we also won 5 without him before that... we will be fine this year if we have to keep our current personell all year... IMO We are still a top 4 in the East without a replacement for him...

No need to sacrifice the future for a better shot this year...

If management thinks they can do better than what's being offered now... they are prolly right... you never know when a team may get desperate for a Ron type player... Off-season could possibly be the best time to deal... That's when teams are looking to totally adjust things...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

jermaine7fan said:


> Who says the record will be bad?.. I think we are only going to come together more as time passes...
> 
> We've lost three tough games without him recently... but we also won 5 without him before that... we will be fine this year if we have to keep our current personell all year... IMO We are still a top 4 in the East without a replacement for him...



And who's to say we wouldn't of loss to Dallas and S.A. even if he was still playing...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> And who's to say we wouldn't of loss to Dallas and S.A. even if he was still playing...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Heck... Dallas beat us with him the first time we played them... he couldn't stop Dirk... but he tried...

Cleveland game... could have been won if Marshall and Gooden hadn't been so hot in the first... LeBron did not really score any better than he did on Ron... DG and Co. still held him to 14... the other Cavs players beat us that night...

The San Antonio game... we were on par or better than them for the first three quarters... and we ran out of gas in the 4th... We could have won that game... 

I still think we can beat anyone in the league on any given night... even Detroit... God... I can't wait to play them!


----------



## HuntDizzle

jermaine7fan said:


> Exactly what they will do... play the waiting game... even until the summer if need be... Go big or go home...



I'm just wondering what you guys think as Pacers fans. Doesn't there come a point where the team needs to make the deal in order to put it behind them and move forward? If not, and they wait until the summer, the players will continue to be asked question after question about Artest being or not being there. "Do you guys think you would have won if Ron had been out there tonight?" "Do you think Ron would have been able to stop T-Mac/Kobe/Whoever tonight?" You know the guys would hate to keep hearing those type of questions after they suffer a tough loss (not saying they're going to suffer a bunch of losses, but all teams do suffer tough losses from time to time), those kind of things really wear on a team over time. Just wondering what you guys think, b/c I know if it were my team I would want them to get something done and move forward already. For the health of the team.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Jaj

Well if the Pacers want to trade quickly I'd say a possible deal could be

- George, Kwame, 1st
- Artest, Anthony Johnson, and Foster

Lakers get: Artest, plus a decent backup PG and replacement backup C for Mihm who's good on D and rebounding.
Pacers get: George who can help out Granger and part-time start, move over O'Neal, and get a 1st round pick.

If things don't work there I can see the Lakers possibly relying on their 2007/8 plan and taking on Bender's contract, while Indiana takes McKie for two years (I think there's an option for one year anyway) and Slava's expiring contract.

So the deal basically becomes 

- George, Kwame, 1st, McKie, Slava 18m
- Artest, Johnson, Foster, Bender 21m

Does that seem reasonable?

I can't really see the Lakers being able to take on Croshere however. We don't have much else to offer other than Vlade's 2m and that wouldn't be enough I would think. The trade drops Indian's next year salary down to around 48m.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jaj said:


> Does that seem reasonable?



No, because we would get robbed...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## pacerfan23

NBATV with Peter Vescey indicating this evening
Lakers and Pacers are talking Artest for Odom. 

Vescey is saying the problems between Kobe and Odom is a lot worse then anyone is admitting. And don't believe the bogus report today out of LA about the Lkaers not trading Odom. Lakers security had to separate the two on the team bus and they had to stay on the bus to keep them separated. Vescey painted a very disturbing picture of Kobe. 

Kobe wanted Artest, Phil wants Artest and talks have intensified and the Lakers know they have to give up Odom in order to get Artest. 

Vescey is saying the talks have picked up today.

A side note that Vecsey does have some good sources when it comes to the Pacers so his reporting is more reliable than with some other teams.

Also the local news radion station 1070 WIBC report according to Kevin Lee that the Lakers contacted Walsh and Bird late this afternoon.


----------



## MillerTime

Marc Stein was on ESPNews tonight and said Bryant wants Odom and said Lakers won't deal Odom. He said, that if the rumours around the league about Odom being shipped are true, then a deal would already have been made. 

Stein said this will go late into next week and Pacers are gonna try to grab Odom, which is unlikey. 

So pretty much who ever you respect more, Vessey or Stein lol....


----------



## Gonzo

Jaj said:


> Foster


No! Foster looked great tonight. He's finally back in shape and back to his old rebounding self.


----------



## Jaj

Larry Legend said:


> No! Foster looked great tonight. He's finally back in shape and back to his old rebounding self.


Hmm this would hurt the Lakers inside, but how would

- Croshere, Artest, Johnson, Bender's contract
- Cook, George, Kwame, Slava's contract, Vlade's contract, 1st rounder 

I assume you guys want to get rid of Croshere right?


----------



## Gonzo

Jaj said:


> I assume you guys want to get rid of Croshere right?


No! Croshere has played very good for us so far this year. He won't be getting as many minutes as he was getting when Foster was hurt, but he'll be getting decent backup PF minutes. We can't afford to trade him unless we pickup another PF. Croshere is really the only good backup power forward we have.


----------



## Jaj

Larry Legend said:


> No! Croshere has played very good for us so far this year. He won't be getting as many minutes as he was getting when Foster was hurt, but he'll be getting decent backup PF minutes. We can't afford to trade him unless we pickup another PF. Croshere is really the only good backup power forward we have.


That seriously surprises me, however what if the Lakers basically gave the Pacers Croshere two in Brian Cook but with a much cheaper contract?

How would 

- Anthony Johnson, Croshere, Artest, and Bender
- Cook, George, Kwame, 1st, Slava, and Vlade's contract

sound?

That way the Pacers basically get a cheaper Croshere, the Laker's take on Bender's money, they get a guy to start at C with Foster backing him up, and George.


----------



## Gonzo

http://www.probasketballnews.com/amico_1230.html



> *Following up the Artest-to-Lakers report*
> 
> I’ve received close to 500 e-mails regarding the possible trade of Indiana’s Ron Artest to the Lakers, as reported by ProBasketballNews.com on Thursday (full story).
> 
> Here is a brief follow-up:
> 
> • The information for Thursday’s story was given to me by an NBA general manager who spoke with Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh earlier this week. That doesn’t exactly narrow down the field of possible sources, considering just about every team has talked to the Pacers about Artest’s availability. But that‘s exactly the type of anonymity my source wants.
> 
> • This same source had given me info on two possible trades during the off-season. One eventually happened, the other did not.
> 
> • With that in mind, I would say the possibility of Artest actually being traded to the Lakers is 50-50.
> 
> • The original story had Artest and Toronto’s Jalen Rose going to the Lakers, Devean George going to Indiana, and Pacers forward Austin Croshere going to Toronto. As my source said, there would also have to be numerous “throw-ins” for the deal to work financially.
> 
> • Since yesterday, I’ve learned that either Lamar Odom or Kwame Brown would also be part of the trade -- most likely Brown, as the Lakers reportedly have indicated that they will not move Odom, period. Aaron McKie and Slava Medvedenko are two other Laker names that keep popping up.
> 
> • Also, if all of this goes down, don’t be surprised if Lakers big man Brian Cook ends up elsewhere.
> 
> • As for Indiana, center Scot Pollard and backup point guard Anthony Johnson have also been mentioned.
> 
> • Meanwhile, the details on Toronto’s end are sketchy -- although it’s no secret the Raptors have been trying to unload Rose, whose playing time and production have not warranted his large contract ($15.6 million this season, nearly $17 million next year).
> 
> • There have also been reports of Artest going to Denver for Nene and another player, perhaps backup point guard Earl Watson. In fact, some reports say the Nuggets -- and not the Lakers -- are leading the Artest sweepstakes.
> 
> • According to a number of e-mails, an Indianapolis reporter appeared as a guest on a sports talk radio show and said he talked to Pacers president Larry Bird, and that Bird indicated Denver has indeed made the best offer for Artest. The reporter also supposedly called our story “poor journalism.”
> 
> • Not knowing if that’s true, I will say this: You are only as good as your source, and any trained reporter knows it. As former Washington Post editor Ben Bradlee once said, “We print lies all the time.” When asked why, Bradlee responded, “Because we print what people tell us.”
> 
> • That’s not to say I would ever post anything I know not to be true. But when a source is someone whom I trust, someone who operates in the league’s inner-circle, and someone who got it right before -- well, I tend to chalk him up as reliable.
> 
> • Here is what Larry Bird said about the Artest rumors in Friday’s Indianapolis Star: "Some of it's B.S., some of it's for real. I don't think we ever felt we had to get something done in a week, or two weeks or three weeks. We'll see what happens. It could get done tomorrow, but it could get done two or three weeks from now."
> 
> • Bird added, “We are trying to narrow it down to what's best for our team and which way to go. It's not like it's a two-team trade; there's like 14 teams.”
> 
> • Finally, I just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to read and e-mail. While I can’t always reply, I read every last one. They are all much-appreciated, so keep ’em coming. In the meantime, stay tuned. Anything else we hear regarding this (or any other) trade will be posted throughout the day.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Thanks Legend....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------

